# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο

## ggrecaa

Καλησπέρα!
Τους τελευταίους δύο μήνες αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο σε καθημερινή βαση..ενω κοιμάμαι σχετικά νορμαλ ωρα γύρω στης 11 ,κατα της 2 με 3 π.μ ξυπνάω με μια αίσθηση "τρόμου", "άγχους"..δε ξρω πως να το περιγράψω και δεν ξανά κλείνω μάτι .. ουσιαστικά κοιμάμαι καθημερινά 3-4 ώρες..δε ξέρω τι να κάνω..

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Καλησπέρα.. Το είχα χροοοονια αυτο το θέμα. Ακόμη το έχω αλλά οχι σε τέτοιο βαθμό.
Εμενα οφειλόταν σε ψυχολογικό παράγοντα. Με βοηθησε η ψυχολόγος σε αυτό.. Αμα συνεχιζόταν θα έπαιρνα φαρμακευτική αγωγη γιατί δεν την πάλευα.. Η αϋπνία και ο κακος ο ύπνος δημιουργούν πολλα θέματα και σωματικά και ψυχολογικά .
Επίσης βοηθάει η γυμναστική και η διατροφή..εμενα με βοηθάει και η μουσική. . Δοκίμασε σιγουρα 2-3 ωρες πριν κοιμηθείς να μην φας κατι.. Μην ασχολείσαι με κινητό, τηλεόραση κτλ.. Ολα κλειστά, ησυχία στο δωμάτιο και μονο μια χαλαρωτική μουσική.

----------


## ggrecaa

Η αλήθεια είναι πως ολα αυτα που αναφέρεις τα έχω δοκιμάσει αλλα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα..

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Η αλήθεια είναι πως ολα αυτα που αναφέρεις τα έχω δοκιμάσει αλλα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα..


Κάτι φυτικό εχεις δοκιμάσει; υπαρχουν στα φαρμακεία.. Μελατονινη, βαλεριάνα.
Βοηθάει και η φαρμακευτική κάνναβη.

----------


## ggrecaa

Σαν σκεύασμα εννοεις την βαλεριάνα ή σαν αφέψημα;
Το μονο που εχω δοκιμάσει είναι χαμομήλι ..

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Σαν σκεύασμα εννοεις την βαλεριάνα ή σαν αφέψημα;
> Το μονο που εχω δοκιμάσει είναι χαμομήλι ..


Και τα δύο.. Αμα δεν έχεις δοκιμάσει ξεκίνα απο το αφέψημα και μετα πήγαινε στο χάπι..
Εμενα προσωπικά δεν με βοήθησαν γθατι είχα ήδη χρόνιο θέμα οταν άρχισα να ψαχνομαι.. Πολλοί ομως λένε οτι τους βοηθάει..
Είναι γεμάτη η μέρα σου; κουράζεσαι μεσα στην μέρα;;

----------


## ggrecaa

Ναι νιώθω κούραση γενικότερα και σωματική και πνευματική... αλλά νομίζω πως ολο αυτο οφείλεται στην έλλειψη ύπνου και οχι απο τις καθημερινές δραστηριότητες ή υποχρεώσεις... επίσης να ρωτήσω και κατι που ισως να γνωρίζεις;η έλλειψη βιταμινών π.χ β12 υπάρχει περίπτωση να επηρεάζει κατά καποιο τρόπο τον υπνο;

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Ναι νιώθω κούραση γενικότερα και σωματική και πνευματική... αλλά νομίζω πως ολο αυτο οφείλεται στην έλλειψη ύπνου και οχι απο τις καθημερινές δραστηριότητες ή υποχρεώσεις... επίσης να ρωτήσω και κατι που ισως να γνωρίζεις;η έλλειψη βιταμινών π.χ β12 υπάρχει περίπτωση να επηρεάζει κατά καποιο τρόπο τον υπνο;


Ναι υπάρχει πιθανότητα.. Δεν τα γνωρίζω ακριβώς βέβαια. Εγω για παράδειγμα οταν ειχα έλλειψη βιταμίνης d και σιδήρου ένιωθα ατονία ολη μέρα και κούραση. Μετά πηρα συμπληρώματα και βιταμίνες και επανήλθα..
Κανω εξετάσεις κάθε 3 μήνες οποτε τα παρακολουθώ όλα αυτά.. Θα μπορούσες να πας να κανεις μια αιματολογικη για να δεις τι γίνεται με τους δείκτες.

----------


## ggrecaa

Έχω κάνει αιματολογικές και παίρνω συμπλήρωμα β12..

----------


## george1520

Σε αγχώνει κάτι αυτή την περίοδο;

----------


## ggrecaa

Δεν περνάω και την καλύτερη φαση της ζωής μου η αλήθεια ειναι.. είμαι αρκετά απογοητευμένη και πιεσμένη το τελευταίο διάστημα, γενικά νιωθω οτι εχω πιάσει πάτο..

----------


## Sonia

Όταν είμαστε χάλια ψυχολογικά, κάνουμε και ανήσυχο και διακεκομμένο και γενικά χάλια ύπνο.

----------


## george1520

> Δεν περνάω και την καλύτερη φαση της ζωής μου η αλήθεια ειναι.. είμαι αρκετά απογοητευμένη και πιεσμένη το τελευταίο διάστημα, γενικά νιωθω οτι εχω πιάσει πάτο..


Οπότε ξέρεις και ποια είναι η αιτία.. Δες τι μπορείς να κάνεις σχετικά με αυτό το ζήτησα. Καθημερινά πως είσαι? Ψυχολογικά εννοώ.

----------


## ggrecaa

Πολλές ειναι οι φορές που δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ τα συναισθήματα μου..νιωθω πως το μυαλό μου ειναι ενας λαβύρινθος οπου εγω προσπαθώ να βρω απεγνωσμένα μια διέξοδο, χωρίς κάποιο αποτέλεσμα..δε ξέρω τι συμβαίνει ,πρωτη φορα νιωθω κάπως έτσι!

----------


## george1520

> Πολλές ειναι οι φορές που δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ τα συναισθήματα μου..νιωθω πως το μυαλό μου ειναι ενας λαβύρινθος οπου εγω προσπαθώ να βρω απεγνωσμένα μια διέξοδο, χωρίς κάποιο αποτέλεσμα..δε ξέρω τι συμβαίνει ,πρωτη φορα νιωθω κάπως έτσι!


Πως προσπαθείς να βγεις από όλο αυτό?

----------


## ggrecaa

Κοιτα το τελευταίο διάστημα περνάω πολύ δύσκολα οικονομικά, επίσης εν μια νυκτί η προσωπική μου ζωή ανατράπηκε ...είναι πολλά...ξερω που οφείλεται όλο αυτό απλα δε ξέρω πως να το διαχειριστώ..δε ξερω απο που να το πιάσω...ειμαι 38 χρονον γυναίκα και το μόνο που σκέφτομαι κάθε μέρα είναι οτι έχω πιάσει πάτο σε ολα τα επίπεδα.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Κοιτα το τελευταίο διάστημα περνάω πολύ δύσκολα οικονομικά, επίσης εν μια νυκτί η προσωπική μου ζωή ανατράπηκε ...είναι πολλά...ξερω που οφείλεται όλο αυτό απλα δε ξέρω πως να το διαχειριστώ..δε ξερω απο που να το πιάσω...ειμαι 38 χρονον γυναίκα και το μόνο που σκέφτομαι κάθε μέρα είναι οτι έχω πιάσει πάτο σε ολα τα επίπεδα.


Καλημέρα.. 
Όταν πιάνεις πάτο.. Δεν έχεις πια να φοβάσαι τίποτα.. Γιατί δεν υπάρχει πιο κάτω.. Οπότε το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να σηκωθείς.. Αρκεί να θέλεις..

----------


## ggrecaa

Θέληση υπάρχει και προσπάθεια γίνεται σε καθημερινή βάση αλλά οπως είπα πολλές ειναι οι φορές που μέσα στην ημέρα δεν μπορω να διαχειριστώ τα συναισθήματα μου και τις σκεψεις μου και ολο αυτο με γυρίζει πάλι στο μηδέν..δεν ξέρω αλήθεια ενα κουβάρι το μυαλό μου!!!

----------

